# ATITool and 4850



## Katz (Aug 16, 2008)

I dloaded the ATITool and it just crashes right after I lauunch it. It pops up the M$ error reporting window. (Win XP Pro, SP3)



Urbklr said:


> ATITool doesn't support 4850's.


Is that true? Will there be support for for 4850?

Basically I just want to test my passive Acelero S1 with artifact scanner and see how high the temps go. I first tried the 3Dmark06, but for some reason that doesn't work either so there may be some problems in my rig.


----------



## nafets (Aug 16, 2008)

Use Furmark stability test if you're looking to test your HD4850.

HD4800 series cards are not supported by ATITool, but the program should still work (IE....artifact scanner).

Future support for HD4800 series cards is unknown...


----------

